# Climate controls DEAD, 2013 Sentra



## rustyshackleford (Feb 5, 2020)

Hello all, 

My climate controls gradually stopped working and now don't work at all. I can turn the vent and temperature knobs to either side and it doesn't change anything, normally when you would push the buttons for which vents you want the air to come from the little light on the button would illuminate but now it doesn't. The whole system is stuck on the last setting which was low air, front vent with ac on (not great in the wintertime)

Iv checked every fuse in the entire car, twice. Checked all relays, took the blower motor out and cleaned it (blower motor still works) and even bought a new control unit and still nothing. Because of the way it slowly stopped working I thought it might be a bad ground but I checked all the grounds under the dash and they were all solid. The only power the control unit gets is just the dash lights (so at night when I turn the lights on the buttons and knobs do illuminate as they should) 

Any ideas? Long story short I live overseas(NL) and the local Nissan dealerships wont touch it because its an American car.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

An automatic climate control A/C system is fairly complex compared to a manual system. The diagnostic test procedures are very detailed and are explained in the FSM for your vehicle. However one of the first things to do is perform an ECU code readout with a portable scan tool to see if any fault codes are set. The tool can be purchased at most auto parts stores or online; also most auto parts stores here in the U.S. will perform an ECU code readout for free; it may be the same where you live. Post the actual codes here on the forum so that we may be able to help you further. If there is one or more fault codes set, they can help point to the malfunction. If you have a copy of the FSM for your vehicle, the code readout procedure is described there along with a listing of codes. You can download a copy of the FSM from this web site: Owner's Manuals. The sections EC.PDF, VTL.PDF, HA.PDF and HAC.PDF are the ones you need to read.


----------



## rustyshackleford (Feb 5, 2020)

Is an ECU code reader different from an OBDII reader? OBDII is throwing a P0101 code which is air flow meter, I sprayed it with some of that CRC stuff and cleared it.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

You would have to use a more advanced scanning device that can read DTC codes from devices other then just the ECU. The DTC codes for the A/C auto amp module start with Bxxxx, where xxxx is an alpha/numeric code; a CONSULT scanner can do it, however they are very expensive. A trip to a Nissan dealer to ask them to do a readout with their CONSULT is an option.


----------

